# Koi-Teich in Schleswig-Holstein



## fbschroeder (7. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich möchte Euch auf diesem Wege einmal meinen Teich etwas näher bringen. 
Er wurde erstellt im letzten Jahr, nachdem wir im Jahr 2006 unser neues Haus bezogen hatten und uns dann an die Gartengestaltung machten.
Details könnt Ihr auf meiner HP www.nobelschroeder.de finden.
Gruß
Euer Schroedi

P.S.: Ein netter Gästebucheintrag wäre auch schön.


----------



## fbschroeder (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi-Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich habe mal eine Excel-Tabelle für die Berechnung von Fischgewicht, Futtermenge und Filterberechnung zusammengestellt. 
Habe sie eben auf meine HP unter "Downloads" hochgeladen. 
Vielleicht ist das ja auch für Euch interessant.
Sollte irgend etwas nicht stimmen oder aus Eurer Sicht verbesserungswürdig sein, so scheut Euch nicht und schreibt mir. 
Gruß 
Schroedi


----------



## fbschroeder (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Moin,
ich wollte hier mal etwas Neues von meinem Teich berichten.
Seit diesem Sommer läuft mein SH-TF. Nach kleineren Problemen zu Anfang läuft er jetzt absolut zuverlässig. Die Steuerung wird in den nächsten Tagen noch um eine Siemens Logo ergänzt. Da habe ich dann noch einiges an Ergäzungsmöglichkeiten, was die Steurung von Pumpen usw. angeht.
Habe mal auf meine HP eine Reihe von Bildern vom Filterumbau eingestellt. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich das hier anschauen:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Im Zuge des TF-Einbaus haben wir den kompletten Filter neu gemacht. Ist jetzt ausgelegt auf eine Teichgröße von mindestens 80 m³. Da bleibt dann genügend Spielraum für Vergrößerungen.

Gruß
Schroedi


----------

